# Need Help in Choosing beween two different sets of whetstones: JCK brand or the Sharpton Glass Whet



## kalkooksoo (Feb 4, 2016)

So after a lot of research and looking around, I decided to by some Hattori FH knives from japanesechefsknife.com.

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/HattoriForumHighEndChefsKnives.html#HattoriFH

Hattori Forums FH-3 Petty 150mm　 Hattori Forums FH Series　

Hattori Forums FH-7 Gyuto 240mm　Hattori Forums FH Series

Hattori Forums FH-13 Sujihiki 270mm　Hattori Forums FH Series

I have been using the worksharp Ken Onion edition sharpener to sharpen my knives (some kitchen but more outdoors and yard work knives). http://www.worksharptools.com/ken-onion-edition-knife-and-tool-sharpener.html I'm assuming that it would be a very bad mistake to use this belt sharpener on my nice, new Japanese kitchen knives, even if the worksharp can sharpen to a 15 degree angle.

Based upon that assumption, and after some research, it seems that it may be wise investment to buy some whetstones and learn how to use them. The question I have is which ones. So far, I have narrowed it down to the following:

JCK Brand: http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/WhetStonesForSale.html#Whetstone

*-JCK Special Combination Whetstone **(#1000 and #4000) $65*

*-**JCK Special Combination Whetstone (#6000 and #10000) $108*

*Total: $173*

Shapton:

Shapton Glass 4pc Set 500x, 1k, 4k, 8k grit stones http://www.chefknivestogo.com/shgl4pcset50.html $263

Universal Stone Holder http://www.chefknivestogo.com/nastho.html $30

Total: $293

Are there any other must have items...strop or something that deburs. Also, Is an 8000 grit stone necessary for kitchen knives? Maybe I should go with a set of shapton 1000, 3000 and 6000 and save some money?!?!

That's $123.00 more for the shapton set, although that comes with the holder. I would probably end up getting a stone holder rather than use the non-slip rubber mats if I got the JCK stones. Any of you have experience using either or both?

Thanks,

John


----------



## bompetisco (Apr 19, 2016)

I got my 1st whetstone a ice bear 250 1000 and thats how i strted.. now im considering this but seems like a big price difference so i got to wonder about this.. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111766925936?var=410759136726
Any thoughts?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

If it were me I wouldn't risk a belt sharpener on my nice knives.

Strops are nice and but not needed. Wine cork works just fine for deburring.

Placing a stone on a folded wet towel works alright for keeping the stones from sliding around as well.

If you're shelling out that kind of money, it may just be better to get individual stones, not combination stones.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...s-and-combo-stones/products/gesshin-stone-set and be set for a long long time.

Must-have items: you need something to flatten the stones. That can potentially be a problem with the Shapton Glass stones. While they hardly dish, whenever they do need flattening they are much harder to flatten than most other waterstones.


----------

